# AGR card



## AKA (Sep 24, 2007)

Has anyone got the the card yet? E mail said something about 30 days. IIRC it said that you would hear from them by mail in within 30 days. :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Sep 24, 2007)

Check out this topic starting with the second post down.


----------



## rile42 (Sep 24, 2007)

I received mine Saturday.


----------

